# How are people in manchester getting insured?



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Just rang up my dad's insurance company for him to put my primera gt on so he can drive it for a while till he finds a car he likes, and guess how much they asking for? £845 for the year? Dad has got over 12yrs NCD (i think they only count 9years) i dont get why manchester is that high for dad i could understand me i am still young, i have tried a few insurance company quiet a few say they dont insure m43 or ol postcodes? 
Any one know of any good insurance company's that count manchester as a place where people do have cars to drive ?


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm with Churchill and my dad is with directline both got insurance ok and both M43 postcode. My dads was 500'with only 1 years ncd. Mines a 1000 but get half price coz I work for them. Who have you tried?


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Try Elephant.co.uk


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Try Sky on here, I have my Vectra C with them with all modds listed and I pay just over £400 fully comp protected. Im not a M postcode but a CW but worth a go mate


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Put him down as a named driver on your insurance


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mad isn't it. My brother in law who's 7 years older than me is paying nearly double my quote on a similar car. Crazy!


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Manchester is far from expensive for car insurance I pay 350 for mine fully comp, protected etc. it is simply down to the postcode.


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

The only reason i feel its expansive as its for my dad hes been driving for ages got loads of ncd and still they ask for big money or they just dont want to insure? I will give churchill a go and direct like i was using comparison web sites and a few independent like aviva and esure


----------

